# What training courses are available while on jobseekers



## Upchuck (Jan 11, 2011)

I have been on jobseekers 2 mths and want to do some training course.  The ones they seem to offer are office/computer based and I really have no desire to go down that road again as I can't stand office work.

I am interested in a course for manual work: plumber, bus driver, cook

Does jobseekers offer this training and how do I find out more about it?  Most things I have read demand you be on benefits for a while before they will train you.

Also, could I present the jobcentre with some courses and just ask if they would pay for training?  It would be a small investment to get me off their book!

Thanks


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 11, 2011)

I think they only offer really basic IT, riting and matthsing type stuff. You have to ask and hassle to find out what's available. Things like plumbing etc are apprenticeships and for the young, not you.


 Or me


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 11, 2011)

Just to add I will be starting a job on 1st Feb but if there are training opportunites available through jobcentre I would rather do those and apply myself to a job I will enjoy as opposed to souless grey office work.  I hate going into an office.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 11, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I think they only offer really basic IT, riting and matthsing type stuff. You have to ask and hassle to find out what's available. Things like plumbing etc are apprenticeships and for the young, not you.
> 
> 
> Or me


 
I saw training for an ECDL but ffs if I have worked in an office why would I need that??  I also thought these qualifications were geared towards folk with no computer knowledge and possibly people who were new to Britain.  Never in my long list of temp and contract jobs has anyone ever raised an ECDL and if I put it down I am sure it would expose me as someone who was trained due to being a jobseeker.  Is this right or just silly nonsense?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 11, 2011)

Fucking immigrants coming to this country and dole bludging.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 11, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> Fucking immigrants coming to this country and dole bludging.


 
Me or them on the ECDL?  I am on income based jobseekers and I'm British so you can't be talkin about me surely.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 11, 2011)

We've got people here earning 50k+ that need basic computer training. It's not just immigrants...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 11, 2011)

Upchuck said:


> I saw training for an ECDL but ffs if I have worked in an office why would I need that??  I also thought these qualifications were geared towards folk with no computer knowledge and possibly people who were new to Britain.  Never in my long list of temp and contract jobs has anyone ever raised an ECDL and if I put it down I am sure it would expose me as someone who was trained due to being a jobseeker.  Is this right or just silly nonsense?


 
Don't do an ECDL if you don't need one.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 11, 2011)

Why would you need an ECDL?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 11, 2011)

Upchuck said:


> Me or them on the ECDL?  I am on income based jobseekers and I'm British so you can't be talkin about me surely.


 
Thought you wuz OZ?


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 11, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> Thought you wuz OZ?


 
Lived there from infancy for 18 years but I am British.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 11, 2011)

Ah, an Ozbrit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 11, 2011)

Chuckles, I cluelessly thought "Ooh! _Training_! Fantastic! What have you got?" and got quickly disabused of my enthusiasm. 

It's basic skills for people who really need them to get a job. Not fleeting unfortunates.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 11, 2011)

Anyone else with any tips of how to get the jobcentre to train me up in a job I would like to do?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 11, 2011)

Upchuck said:


> Anyone else with any tips of how to get the jobcentre to train me up in a job I would like to do?


 
Fuxxake. 

They don't do what you want to do. There was an element of that in The New Deal but that's gone.


----------



## southside (Jan 11, 2011)

Upchuck said:


> Anyone else with any tips of how to get the jobcentre to train me up in a job I would like to do?



At best they will only ever show people the basics if you pass the pre req of being a career doleite.

If you are long term unemployed you can do basic stuff like knocking up concrete using a cement mixer and maybe basic brick laying to the point where you could build monumental fuckups.

They don't do courses that will actually enable you to earn a living from plumbing or driving a bus but you could phone the local bus company and get a job quite easily if you wanted.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 11, 2011)

southside said:


> At best they will only ever show people the basics if you pass the pre req of being a career doleite.
> 
> If you are long term unemployed you can do basic stuff like knocking up concrete using a cement mixer and maybe basic brick laying to the point where you could build monumental fuckups.
> 
> They don't do courses that will actually enable you to earn a living from plumbing or driving a bus but *you could phone the local bus company and get a job quite easily if you wanted*.


 
Not as easy as you think!  They are not recruiting atm and have waiting lists!!


----------



## southside (Jan 11, 2011)

Upchuck said:


> Not as easy as you think!  They are not recruiting atm and have waiting lists!!


 
It looks like you're up shit creek without a paddle then.  

If I were you I would use my new job to fund the courses you require to become a plumber if that's what you really want to do.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 11, 2011)

I have recently branched out into the training industry on the Plumbing/Electrician side of things and there appears to be almost zero government funding available and yet there is a massive need for them in the job market. 

I dont want to break any rules but if you are interested in getting any more detailed information then I would be happy to pass on costs and what the courses cost if you want to PM me. 

I know I am hardly going to win any popularity awards on here but one of the reasons I am trying to get this new venture underway is because I have seen people get themselves trade qualifications and really go on and change thier lives and its a nice feeling to provide help. But it does cost, although its less than a year at University.

Apologies if I have stepped over any boundaries here.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 11, 2011)

I thought they were all for training plumbers and leccy's?  

My friend who is an overweight 48yr old woman was offered training as a brickie.  She wants to train as a classroom assistant which she would be perfect for, but no the JC see her as a brickie


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 11, 2011)

Upchuck said:


> I thought they were all for training plumbers and leccy's?
> 
> My friend who is an overweight 48yr old woman was offered training as a brickie.  She wants to train as a classroom assistant which she would be perfect for, but no the JC see her as a brickie


 
Any training that is on offer, from what I can make out, is just a gimmick or foundation level stuff. You could try the college route but its long winded, primarily aimed at the under 24's and its touch and go whether the class levels remain sufficent enough for them to see the courses through.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 11, 2011)

Oooh ooh found this


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah.  I am gonna ring em tomorrow.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 11, 2011)

Upchuck said:


> Yeah.  I am gonna ring em tomorrow.


 
Good luck and I hope it works out. Massive amounts of work for plumbers. If you can, and its pushing it a bit, ask them if they also do the defined scope Part 'P' electrical training. It does not really mean you can charge more per hour but it potentially doubles the amount of work you can do as it allows you to work on, and most importantly, certificate on electrical works in a kitchen or a bathroom (or any room with its own mains fed water supply)>


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 11, 2011)

ECDL is actually quite extensive and worth doing   especially the advanced ecdl stuff it does some usefull DB stuff 

or course it all depends on what you want to do


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 11, 2011)

I just hate office work.  I feel like a cog in a wheel.  It's different if I am the boss, but general office work for me is *yawn*


----------



## nick h. (Jan 14, 2011)

If you want to start a business there's allegedly a loan of up to 2 grand available on the New Enterprise Allowance Scheme if you've been a doley for 6 mths. Initially it's being trialled on scousers and the rest of us will get it in the autumn. Perhaps if you set yourself up as a one wo/man band consultant or contractor you could spend the money on training? I bet there'll be a catch tho http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/2011/jan/05/new-enterprise-allowance-expanded


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2011)

Upchuck said:


> Just to add I will be starting a job on 1st Feb


 
don't get too comfy. i expect you'll be back on the rock by the summer.


----------

